# Cooked a hive



## Davebcrzy (Mar 12, 2011)

OUCH! I cooked a hive also. I was transporting a hive home (was a 5 hour drive) with the entrance blocked but with screen stapled across he entrance. When I got home I knew I had a problem when I saw honey oozing out the entrance. Yep, cooked them dead too. This was back in April and I too learned a valuable lesson.


----------



## Ted Kretschmann (Feb 2, 2011)

We never close the entrance up. No matter how far and how long the move. Even if it across country to Cali or points elsewhere. Just net them, tie them down, wet the load with a water hose and go. Heintz, you should have just thrown a cheap landscape or bee moving net over the hive or hives at daybreak and wet them down. Better yet, moved them. TED


----------



## rainesridgefarm (Sep 4, 2001)

What where they spraying the field with?


----------



## scdw43 (Aug 14, 2008)

I have moved them in hot weather with Kelley moving screens on top strapped down, SBB, and screened entranes.


----------

